# Checking Out : United Strings of Europe by Auddict



## ThomCSounds (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's a review I've made using United Strings of Europe on its own and in context with other instruments.

In the video, I go through some of the different mic combinations and the different articulations available in pieces I've written.




United Strings of Europe is currently 75% Off at VST Buzz (Affiliate): https://vstbuzz.com/deals/75-off-united-strings-of-europe-by-auddict/?ref=81

If you'd like to support what I do and help me create new content for you, feel free to check out my links :

Buy me a coffee : https://ko-fi.com/thomc
Bandcamp : https://thomcofficial.bandcamp.com/
Website : www.thomcmusic.com


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey guys!

United Strings of Europe is currently 75% Off at VST Buzz (Affiliate): https://vstbuzz.com/deals/75-off-united-strings-of-europe-by-auddict/?ref=81

What do you guys think about the library? Here are two tracks I made and released with it. I'm currently working on a new video, it has become one of my go-to's and works really well in a folk pop context in my opinion.

People Singing from Their Balconies




House of Postcards


----------



## Owen Smith (Jan 13, 2022)

@ThomCSounds , I just wanted to let you know that I really enjoy hearing your music! You are an incredibly talented singer, musician, and lyricist and I love the catchy/inspirational vibe that many of your songs have. For many years my favorite singer songwriter/composer has been Ryan O'Neal (Sleeping at Last), but I'd say you have an equally unique and special gift and I'm looking forward to listening to more of your music. I also really like the video reviews you've posted. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jan 13, 2022)

Owen Smith said:


> @ThomCSounds , I just wanted to let you know that I really enjoy hearing your music! You are an incredibly talented singer, musician, and lyricist and I love the catchy/inspirational vibe that many of your songs have. For many years my favorite singer songwriter/composer has been Ryan O'Neal (Sleeping at Last), but I'd say you have an equally unique and special gift and I'm looking forward to listening to more of your music. I also really like the video reviews you've posted. Keep up the good work!



Thanks so much for the very kind words Owen! I've been following Ryan's work for quite a few years, really like his music and the artwork that he chooses for his songs. It's a really great compliment to get! I've been doing this for quite a few years now, still learning and trying to improve. Thank you again for following my work and I wish you all the best for the coming year!


----------

